# Manual transmission issues



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I had a premature clutch failure on my 2018 manual diesel. Rattling noise at acceleration and higher rpms. The clutch pack failed. I had 15,600 miles when this happened. Dealer replaced the clutch pack, flywheel and slave cylinder. It appears this type of failure is not uncommon but rare.


----------



## Steveo314 (Aug 12, 2020)

Some of the original clutches in the Cruzes go bad fast. I have a 13 Ls MT with 91k miles. I bought it with 56k miles two years ago. I believe it to be on its second clutch when I bought it.


----------

